# Jackson slsmg. You either love it or hate it



## Catjive2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a Jackson slsmg. Ive seen people rave about them and I see people show a very strong discontent towards them. What's so bad about the Jackson ? Is there something I should know before I purchase one? Please enlighten me on whether it's a hidden jem or a piece of junk.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 18, 2011)

Well the first thing you have to remember is that body is SUPER thin, so it takes a bit of getting used to but it is really comfortable in my opinion. Secondly it has EMGs which a lot of people have polarised opinions about anyway. I'd say you should get out somwhere and try one because they are quality guitars but not to everyones taste.


----------



## AySay (Aug 18, 2011)

I love them. One day I'll have one. Joe from Gojira uses one, and a big name guy like him can probably use much more expensive guitars yet he still sticks with the slsmg...must be good...

They seem like the perfect drop tuned metal guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

AySay said:


> I love them. One day I'll have one. Joe from Gojira uses one, and a big name guy like him can probably use much more expensive guitars yet he still sticks with the slsmg...must be good...
> 
> They seem like the perfect drop tuned metal guitars.



I'm pretty sure his are custom shop models.


----------



## Catjive2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Steve- I've played one and loved it. I'm just wondering why people do/dont like it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure his are custom shop models.


 
I think he mainly uses an SLS3, a Jap-made Pro-series model:

Jackson® Guitars : The Bloodline

That's what it looks like to me, anyway.

I'd love to try an SLSMG, they look to be cracking guitars.


----------



## Catjive2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sky eats airplane and ohsleeper all use them


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 18, 2011)

I like mine. Very thin body edges, but quite thick in the middle.


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 18, 2011)

Catjive2 said:


> Steve- I've played one and loved it. I'm just wondering why people do/dont like it.


So why don't you buy one?


----------



## AySay (Aug 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure his are custom shop models.



Im sure you're right, I'm just going off a guitar world interview from a couple of years back when he was probably less famous.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2011)

The only thing I dont like about the SLSMG is that goddamn tune-o-matic bridge. I don't like the awkward angle they make. Other than that, the guitar is solid. I like the feel of the neck.


----------



## Catjive2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I just wanna make sure I hear everyone's opinion on it before I buy it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2011)

For what you pay for one of those things it's an AWESOME guitar. Are they still ike $900?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm pretty sure his are custom shop models.



Not that I know of - I think his are SLS3s.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 18, 2011)

My take: I dislike the super-thin body. That's the one thing I don't like about the SLSMG. Having said that, it's a very high-quality instrument that's built and finished well, and they generally sound good, and play great. I have yet to play a Japanese Jackson made in the last 3-4 years that has ANY of the QC issues that plague LTD and, to a lesser extent, Schecter. They may not be to your taste, but anyone who says they're shit guitars has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## Rook (Aug 18, 2011)

I loved my SLSMG until I stripped all the paint off of it and drilled some holes in it.

Who the hell knows what that was about, but it was awesome pre-demolition  Seriously, alongside the rest of Jackson Japanese Soloist range, it's one of my favourite mid level mass produced guitars and I'd take a new one over say and RGA121 any day.


----------



## iff (Aug 18, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 18, 2011)

They are absolutely high quality guitars, the things people tend not to like are personal preference like the thin body edges, thin neck (much thinner than most current Jacksons, more like an Ibanez), TOM bridge and EMG pickups. They're also usually quite light which to some people is indicative of a low-quality instrument 

I prefer the regular soloist and RR neck profiles to the SLSMG, but there's no denying that it's a great guitar especially given the low used prices on them.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 18, 2011)

It is a Jackson, you cannot go wrong man!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 18, 2011)

They are sort of trebelly with a lot of bite, I think due to the mass. The fretwork is immaculate and fast. It makes a good combo for a shreddin' axe.


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 18, 2011)

If I had the means, I'd have one by now. More than one, actually. Personally I'd prefer the SLS3 (as I strongly dislike actives and don't want to go through all the hassle of having to change over) but either one will give you awesome results. The neck is incredibly fast and comfortable. I actually love the thin body. I find it very, very comfortable.
It's my favorite Jackson (in every way) out of all the ones I've played.


----------



## Catjive2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I personally love the body and I'm pretty set on getting one of the newer satin black ones and replacing the EMGHz with a crunchlab and a liquifier. should sound amazing. Thanks for all your help. This thread was exactly what I was looking to hear


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> They're also usually quite light which to some people is indicative of a low-quality instrument


 
Right bc god knows you wouldn't want to carry around a light instrument should you choose to perform live...


----------

